# Keycaps - Wo sind Set's für deutsches Layout erhältlich?



## tripod (31. Juli 2013)

*Keycaps - Wo sind Set's für deutsches Layout erhältlich?*

hab jetzt ewig rumgesucht und ausser uralten Thread's recht wenig gefunden (wobei es da meist um Sammelbestellungen von Spezialtasten ging)

gut möglich, dass mir einfach die genauen Fachbegriffe dazu fehlen 

hat jemand einen Link, wo man sowas erwerben kann?
(keine King Mod!)

es geht mir im Genauen nicht um die "inneren" Tasten, sondern um tab, caps lock, shift, strg usw.

im Esc-Tasten-Format gibt es ja ... unzählige...

schon mal Danke im Voraus 

edit
die Keycaps sollen für eine mechanische Tastatur sein (MX Cherry)


----------



## biosmanager (1. August 2013)

*AW: Keycaps - Wo sind Set's für deutsches Layout erhältlich?*

Wenn es dir nur um die Modifier und Sondertasten geht, dann ist es ja egal, ob es Tasten für ein deutsches oder anderweitiges Layout sind.
Dann kannst du einfach solche Sets nehmen:

WASD Keyboards: Keycap Sets
oder
QWERkeys | Custom keycaps for your keyboard

Bei der Größe mancher Tasten wie Return oder Shift gibt aber Einiges zu beachten. US-Layouts haben meist eine längliche schmale Enter-Taste, während auf vielen europäischen Tastaturen diese Taste größer ist (in der "deutschen" Größe oder nochmal eine Spezialform) - ANSI vs. ISO
Für deine Zwecke müsste aber ein ISO-Set mit 88 oder 105 Tasten ideal sein. Bei WASD-Keyboards kann man die Sets individuell anpassen lassen. Hier kannst du die Caps mit deutschem Layout bedrucken lassen.
Da ganze Sets aber relativ teuer sind würde es sich fast lohnen eine billige Tastatur als Ersatzteillager zu kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (1. August 2013)

*AW: Keycaps - Wo sind Set's für deutsches Layout erhältlich?*

Billige Sets alter Cherry Tastaturen findet man öfter auf E-Bay. Die sind dann aber meist schwarz auf hellgrau.


----------



## tripod (1. August 2013)

*AW: Keycaps - Wo sind Set's für deutsches Layout erhältlich?*



danke euch!

das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe @biosmanager



tripod schrieb:


> ...
> gut möglich, dass mir einfach die genauen Fachbegriffe dazu fehlen
> ...



richtig vermutet. nun weis ich wonach ich suchen muss. nochmals danke!


----------

